# Heya!



## NoAngel (May 16, 2008)

Hi, My name is Theresa, I'm 29 and from Alberta, Canada. I work as an adminstrative assistant in a ethanol production facility. I Love my job.

I have 4 horses at the moment, soon to be 5. I have no set discipline (yet); honestly I haven't ridden either of my babies yet. We only got them last week after 11 years away from horses.

My family has a 16 yr old Quarter Horse Gelding named Sunny; he's supposed to be broke but...after tonights episode of bucking my dad off, we're starting to not believe that....

WE also have a 2 yr old paint mare named Montana; she's not broke but will be going out to a trainer as soon as we settle on one and theres room in the trainers barn.

We also have a 3 yr old Welsh Pony X gelding named Marty. Apparently he's green broke but again, we're not so sure seeing as how our 16 yr old "ready to ride bomb proof boy" isn't so ready to ride.

and a 1 yr old Welsh Pony X gelding named Tucker. Obvously he's not broke. They were all a packaged deal that my dad thought was a "good deal" and brought home as a surprise to me.

I was hoping to use Sunny at a couple of confidence/relationship builder clinics this summer (the first one at the end of June) but..I think he could end up at a trainers as well getting a refresher course or something.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, Theresa! 
Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hi and welcome!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  Sounds like you are going to have a very busy horsey summer!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

